# It's official Bobbie has a new little sister!!!



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted on my other thread but I thought I would make an official introduction thread for Leah!! We are keeping Purple..now Leah. Most of you know Leah was born on the day our Beloved Leo died, and we feel like Leo sent us her. She is beautiful, healthy and thriving. She is 5 weeks and 3 days and weighs right about 6lbs. I think she will catch up to Bobbie in now time..haha. 

Bobbie loves her...well to terrorize her. I think she is so happy when she gets to play with the pups, it just gets a little rough. I am thinking in another month these 2 girls will be having a blast. I NEVER thought I would have 2 puppies just 10 weeks apart in age in my house!!! This is going to be crazy, but a lot of fun!! they can tire each other out =). Here are some pics of the girls from today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so happy you are keeping one of the puppies, you did a wonderful job with them. She is very cute, I like the picture of Leah when she is walking under Bobbie.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

she's a sweetie!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy endings lead to new beginnings.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Aw, two beautiful girls. Good for you! They're lovely.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

So cute! I've loved reading every minute of your story and can't wait to watch this "next chapter" unfold.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you are keeping Leah. I think she will bring you a lot of love and joy and she is soooo cute. I think this is the reason everybody picked the other pups.

Bobbie looks great and will so enjoy having her own personal toy to terrorize.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Leah is adorable. I'm sure she and Bobbie will have tons of fun together. It's nice having two of them so close in age, they can share everything  I'm glad you decided to keep her and I admire all the effort you put into these pups. You saved their life and now Leah will be happy forever with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations. You were an angel helping those pups. Glad you have Leah. and that Bobbie has a sister!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

YAY! Im so happy to read of this! She is beautiful, they both are! Welcome officially Leah


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Leah is one lucky girl. I'm so excited to see what she looks like as she grows. I'm sure she and Princess Bobby are going to be the best of friends.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

How exciting!! I also love the pic where she is walking under Bobbie.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not been reading the other thread, because it upset me so, but i will now, glad you are keeping one of them.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys! Now that it is for sure we are really excited. I am starting her on the raw diet and I spent 3 hours last night ¨cooking¨ and weighing out food for my baby.


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

They are both adorable ! I like the picture where Bobby is sticking his tongue out at you though the best  Looks like you are going to have your hands full !


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so happy that you decided to keep 'purple girl'. I love the name Leah, very pretty. Bobbie is looking great too. I bet they will grow up to be the very bestest friends.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I think I posted on the other thread, but congratulations again. Both pups are adorable, and will definitely be good company for each other. Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What an adorable baby!!!! And such a wonderful thing you did for those puppies! I'm humbled by your drive and caring.
And may I say, Bobbie looks AMAZING!!! I'm so glad you must be feeling so much better....kudos for seeing it all through when you had such little support in the beginning!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome home Leah. You could not have picked a better place to live! All puppies deserve a home and owner like yours!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bobbie and Leah are adorable together-I'm so happy to hear you've decided to keep one of the pups. I followed your thread about them-what a journey these little ones had and a very wonderful thing you did for them. 

Enjoy your girls!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Adorable! I'm glad you are keeping one.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's adorable, what a peanut (for now)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations! So glad you decided to keep Leah!! She's beautiful.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on Leah!! She is a lovely lady! I think in the end you'll be happy with one golden for now - most important thing about getting a dog is that you love it and feel a deep connection - moreso than the breed. I say that now but I also have my heart set on a second golden in the future - we'll see how that works out in time!

Max sends doggy kisses to your new family member!


----------

